
The prophesied Windows XP and IE 8 crisis is nigh (unless you’re in China) - edwintorok
http://www.troyhunt.com/2014/03/the-prophesied-windows-xp-and-ie-8.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TroyHunt+%28Troy+Hunt%29
======
nikatwork
A word of warning to you edgy startup younguns: if you care a whit about the
corporate/enterprise market, you will continue to support old IE versions for
at least a couple more years.

It feels good to say "just upgrade dumbass", but in enterprise land this is a
very slow and expensive process. I am personally jubilant about XP support
being killed off, but don't delude yourself into thinking this means old IE
versions will magically disappear overnight.

~~~
yuhong
Yea, I think Win7 shipped with IE8, and all IE versions since IE6 SP1 share
the Windows version's support lifecycle.

------
badman_ting
Supporting IE 9-11 is enough of a hassle as it is. I'm tired of hearing about
how this is user-hostile or whatever. Get another browser and if you can't get
another browser then that is the problem.

